# The characteristics of Chinese slingshots, perhaps you don't know......



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

There are lots of great shooters in China, most of them like simple and lightweight slingshots, such as Feihu Fork,Shock,GZK TTF and so on.The Chinese love the finer stuff, and this is reflected in the slingshot.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Yes, some extremely nice slingshots are made in China.

Would you describe slingshot shooting as a national sport, and are there many slingshot shooting clubs in China?

Also, is hunting small game with slingshots legal in China?


----------



## goodflite (Dec 5, 2015)

Is it fair to say "the changing characteristics of Chinese slingshots"? Because just a couple of years ago, it seemed like rings and tubes were dominant-and now its bands. Or so I gather from your "most of them like" comment in reference to the frames mentioned and shown. It seems to me that you're a bit late to the flat band party, but glad you could make it anyway because I would like to try one of those Feihu forks someday. But your other "finer stuff" is a bit too fancy and civilized for my sensibilities. I must resist sights on a slingshot!


----------



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

Pebble Shooter said:


> Yes, some extremely nice slingshots are made in China.
> 
> Would you describe slingshot shooting as a national sport, and are there many slingshot shooting clubs in China?
> 
> Also, is hunting small game with slingshots legal in China?


There are more than 500 shooting clubs in China,it's real a popular sport welcomed by people.But it's illegal to hunt with slingshot or any other tools in China,lol.


----------



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

goodflite said:


> Is it fair to say "the changing characteristics of Chinese slingshots"? Because just a couple of years ago, it seemed like rings and tubes were dominant-and now its bands. Or so I gather from your "most of them like" comment in reference to the frames mentioned and shown. It seems to me that you're a bit late to the flat band party, but glad you could make it anyway because I would like to try one of those Feihu forks someday. But your other "finer stuff" is a bit too fancy and civilized for my sensibilities. I must resist sights on a slingshot!


China's slingshot equipment has developed rapidly, and in the past two years sights have become more and more popular，cos the sight is useful to shoot more accurately for common addicts in competitions.As a result ,in the well-commercialized Chinese market, the slingshot with the sights dominates.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Will you consider making an OTT mini crazy power with the clips, like your recent mini TTF version?


----------



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

3danman said:


> Will you consider making an OTT mini crazy power with the clips, like your recent mini TTF version?


Thanks pal,I will do my best.Cheers.


----------



## Uath (Nov 27, 2018)

I just bought a titanium Crazy Power TTF from your site, like five minutes ago. I'm a nut about titanium and I can't wait to try the sites. I picked up some 2040 band tubes and some .8 latex while I was at it. I'll write a full review later.


----------



## Uath (Nov 27, 2018)

I'm also the one who begged you to make more Knife-Handled shooters!

Come on guys, CZK said they would make more if they could get 10 orders.

These are titanium alloy!!!!!!! Have you ever seen anything cooler??


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Uath, where did you order those titanium alloy frames? How heavy are they?


----------



## Uath (Nov 27, 2018)

I have a special and long-term interest in titanium. Titanium wasn't able to be synthesized until the 1920's. It was not used, or useful, until the late 1950's. Pioneered by the then Soviet Union. It's 30% stronger than tempered steel. It will never corrode, is lightweight, and incredibly strong. To make it stronger, it's usually mixed with aluminum and vanadium to 6AL4V. Despite rumors of being brittle, titanium is incredibly flexible and has super memory. Titanium is usually sold already tempered.

World-wide stockpiles of Titanium are frighteningly inadequate. It is expensive and complicated to produce, not to mention expensive. It needs extensive facilities, not cheap.

IMHO, titanium is miraculous stuff. I'm fascinated with it, to the point of buying bullion (not much).

I have a Dankung Titanium slingshot out of cold-bent 10 mm titanium rod. It's huge, compared to normal-sized Dankungs. It was designed to fit American hands.

I don't think titanium slingshots will continue to appear. It's super expensive and VERY hard to work. I see them phased out all over. I would buy one soon.


----------

